# Adding silk to soap



## pourfolkes (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought that I read here at one time that you could take a piece of a silk shirt or tie and add it to the lye water when you make soap. Does anyone have the link to that post or is anyone familiar with this? Thanks


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Cindy on homesteaders posted about it. Do a search in the soap section.

Bethany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki does but was on the old forum and not saved


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

HMM very interesting. Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> for silk, if you can find a 100% silk shirt at good will, you'll have a lot of silk to play with!
> 
> Use about .5" - 1" square of silk material to every pound oil (PPO = per pound oil). You'll want to add it to your lye solution while it is hot to dissolve the lye. Any dye in the silk material is insignificant and will not affect your soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Carolyn, how are you....for living so close to me I hear form you less than anyone!

I have tried this, with a silk scarf and silk fibers I purchased, it was the first time I learned about vegan folks who won't wear silk and certainly not use soap with it in it  Those poor little silk worms treated like slaves spinning silk for the master and all 

It also did nothing to the soap, nothing.

If you can work it into some sort of label appeal, the eaisiest way I found of using it was to simply add it to your lye water, let the lye eat it, and then stir it in. Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm with you on this one too Vicki.. it did nothing for the soap. Was a pain in the royal to get to desolve.. and I had to remove what was left that didn't desolve.
I used Tussian Silk Fibers.. was suppose to make the soap silky.
Not to be tooting my horn.. but my GM soap is silky already. 

Rett

P.S.
I have plenty.. if you would like to try some. PM me your address.. and I'll send you some. 
That goes for anyone else who would like some.


----------

